# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Gdzie polecacie zrobić korektę odstających uszu?

## Mateusz2519

Witam :Smile:  mam pytanie , gdzie najlepiej zrobić korektę odstających uszu ? Jaka klinikę polecacie? Z racji tego że jestem za granicą miejsce kliniki nie robi dla mnie żadnego problemu  :Smile:  bardzo proszę o opinie  :Smile:

----------


## agson

Można wiedzieć, ile masz lat? Bo jeżeli nie masz osiemnastki, to mogę Ci polecić doktora, który robi to na NFZ  :Smile:

----------


## longina

ja operowałam odstające uszy u dr Doroty Żukowskiej w klinice Dermed. To łódzka klinika.Efekt jaki planowałam, slicznie moje uszy już wyglądają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dr Chęciński w Warszawie  :Smile:  świetny specjalista, uprzejmy człowiek  :Smile:  naprawdę wykwalifikowany chirurg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z autopsji mogę polecić klinikę Humana Medica Omeda i ww dr Dorotę Żukowską. Wielki szacunek dla nie, za fachową pomoc, dobre podejście do pacjenta i efekt operacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też wiele pochlebnych opinii słyszałam o dr.Żukowskiej choć sama u niej zabiegu nie robiłam, ale myślę nad tym. Siostra koleżanki z pracy operowała u niej biust i była bardzo zadowolona, podobno wszystko sie ładnie pogoiło i wygląda super  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja u doktor Żukowskiej operowałam ale nie uszy tylko nos  :Smile:  I efekt jest super. Pani doktor ma bardzo dobre podejście, ludzkie, cierpliwie odpowiada i tłumaczy. Troszkę pobolało ale tabletki pomogły i szybko sie wszystko pogoiło także nie ma się czym martwić, mysle ze nprzy uszach jest podobnie

----------


## Magdalena25

ja robiłam korektę odstajacych uszu w szpitalu Medicover  :Smile:  szybko, sprawnie i rzeczowo. Nie jest to nic wielkiego tak naprawde, grunt to trafić do lekarza z odpowiednim podejściem  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja robiłam w warszawie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja korektę miałam robioną przez chirurga Łątkowskiego i gorąco go polecam. Moje uszy dzięki niemu wyglądają tak jak tego chciałam. Lekarz jest świetny, wszystko dobrze tłumaczy, ma dobrą reputację i to nie na darmo, bo faktycznie wykonuje doskonałą pracę, co potwierdzają moje małe, przystające do głowy uszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam robioną korektę odstających uszu w Knackclinick we Wrocławiu, u chirurga Michała Knakiewicza i zdecydowanie mogę go polecić. To naprawdę doświadczony i dobry specjalista. Moje uszy dzięki niemu w końcu wyglądają normalnie, nie są już odstające, bardzo mi się podobają. Nie mam też uczucia ciągnięcia ani niczego takiego, a żadnych blizn nie widać. Warto skorzystać z jego usług.

----------

